# 7.5W Hydor heater - Could it cause a burn?



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

I've got one of my bettas newly set up in my 2.5g tank. I've got my 7.5W heater in there, which keeps it pretty steady at 81-82F, but could it be hot enough to cause a burn?
I ask, because I see Enigma is resting his head on the top of it...


----------

